# can you name the song????



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

i start with an easy one 



I've got a pen in my pocket Does that make me a writer
Standing on the mountain Doesn't make me no higher
Putting on gloves Don't make you a fighter

:wave::wave::lol:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Paul Weller - Science


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

your a winner now it`s your turn


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

This game sadly doesn't work on the internet considering google is all but a click away but bugger it... I'm in! And I'm stealing Russells go because he hasn't replied!

Sitting in a park in Paris, France,
Reading the news and it sure looks bad,
They won't give peace a chance,
That was just a dream some of us had...


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Rickyboy said:


> This game sadly doesn't work on the internet considering google is all but a click away but bugger it... I'm in! And I'm stealing Russells go because he hasn't replied!
> 
> Sitting in a park in Paris, France,
> Reading the news and it sure looks bad,
> ...


lol, do you know how hard this is, not just to type the lyrics into google   

I have resisted and hence havent a clue :wall:

Tony


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

but this is what i know her for lol


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

He's jus a rascal
He's jus a rascal
He's jus a rascal, Dizzee Rascal.

dont think anyone will get this :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> He's jus a rascal
> He's jus a rascal
> He's jus a rascal, Dizzee Rascal.
> 
> dont think anyone will get this :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Thats a toughy, sorry not a clue??:lol:

_Riddlin on liberator
Find a way to be a skater
Rev it up to levitator
Super mainly aviator_


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

RHCP, But dunno the title.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh it gets dark, it gets lonely
On the other side from you
I pine alot, I find the lot
Falls through without you
I'm coming back love, cruel Heathcliff
My one dream, my only master


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thats a toughy, sorry not a clue??:lol:
> 
> _Riddlin on liberator
> Find a way to be a skater
> ...


RHCP - The Zephyr Song?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Oh it gets dark, it gets lonely
> On the other side from you
> I pine alot, I find the lot
> Falls through without you
> ...


Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it's late in the hour and a few more grains of sand will fall.
On the colorful flowers grown upon the dust and moss.
Now I feel the worst is near,
I hold them close and count their years.
And pray a ray of light appears
To shine down on us here


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Audioslave, can't think of the song but i have the CDs in the car somewhere!

Try this one...

_just as the early bird catches the worm 
the early cat catches the bird_


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah! Joni Mitchel, she used to suck c*ck like it were goin outa fashion! Them were the days!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> RHCP - The Zephyr Song?


Yep, a great song to drive to.:thumb:


----------

